# New Here



## njd84 (Dec 14, 2011)

New here but have been lifting for the past few years seriously.  Post on a few other boards semi regularly.  Hoping to read and learn more here.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 14, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*njd84* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## swollen (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, brah!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 14, 2011)

Weclome to a great commuity


----------



## brazey (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome to the board.
If you have questions this is the place to find answers.


----------



## dgp (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome to the best board there is


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## njd84 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks all I've been reading here for awhile so hopefully I can chime in now and ask questions now that I finally registered!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Plaincoupe (Dec 19, 2011)

welcome


----------

